# Tri colored purple pits??



## Trapboi103

I know about the tri colored pits......But what's up with the purple pits and i hear people are spending top dollar on these dogs.First thing came to mind was oh man new Fad!!!SMH SN: BUT I REALLY WANNA KNOW WASSUP!!LOL


----------



## 9361

New backyard breeder sales pitch. Purple is not a recognized color of any registry.


----------



## cEElint

could be referring to a purple ribbon bred dog


----------



## seven30

thats new to me.....


----------



## angelbaby

nah these "purple " dogs that people are refering to they are actually called champagne but its just a new spin to it and something people made up to make them sound like the new rare color and sales pitch to sell them. nothing rare. they are breeding them for color now and most who do this are BYB's as any reputable breeder look at other things before color like structure, lines, health ect. Some of the ones I have seen have had more blue in them making them appear more purple then others but are still actually just a champagne color.


----------



## Lua

I need to get me one of those they sound awesome how much they going for? $10,000?
lmfao

I hope it looks like this...








:hammer:


----------



## performanceknls

What is called a purple tri is really pretty but it is just a dilute blue tri.


----------



## Trapboi103

I figured it was a bunch of crap I just wanted to make sure I was correct.Yeah I just saw a so-called purple pit on the net not impressed one bit. BYB's need to kill there selves for this one.


----------



## angelbaby

The color is actually very pretty , its not rare though as they make it sound and its not actually called purple just a sales gimmick. I do like the color though.


----------



## performanceknls

Here is the best "purple" tri I have ever seen and I want to steal her! lol
http://www.americanironkennels.com/Jada1.JPG


----------



## Eagle

Shes Got Heart said:


> New backyard breeder sales pitch. Purple is not a recognized color of any registry.


I don't think it can get more straight and to the point than that.:clap:
Never heard of purple until today though, LOL.


----------



## performanceknls

OMG I love this dog! Yeah I have said for a while I want a purple tri, BYB term or not that is a sexy dog!
Females


----------



## Lua

performanceknls said:


> Here is the best "purple" tri I have ever seen and I want to steal her! lol
> http://www.americanironkennels.com/Jada1.JPG


Wow, that is actually a good lookin' lady! I've never heard of a "purple tri" before. I learned something new today!:clap:


----------



## DaiCa

Quickly googling that, it brought up this

Purple Tri Color Pitbulls - Yakaz For sale

Purple Ribbon, then black tri ( the ones for sale)

I didn't find anything really about the colour being purple. Learned something new today ^_^


----------



## DaiCa

performanceknls said:


> Here is the best "purple" tri I have ever seen and I want to steal her! lol
> http://www.americanironkennels.com/Jada1.JPG


Omgosh she's gorgeous !


----------



## gamer

THose use to be called Lilac and you could get lilac put on UKC papers as a color.


----------



## angelbaby

heres a breeder who specializes in champagne and rare blue fawns known as lilac or silver LMAO ...
in there own words "If it's a rare Champagne Pitbull and Unique Lilac Pitbull Color your after then you've arrived at the right site!!! Although Blue is the primary color that courses through our bloodlines; we at Family 1st Kennels specialize in the recessive color genomes that produce Fawn Blue Pitbulls, Tricolors Pitbulls, Champagne Pitbulls and the very Rare Blue Fawn Pitbulls also known as(Silver Fawn)or(Lilac) Puppies."

Family 1st Kennels - Main


----------



## seven30

ehh there just as pretty as any pitbull


----------



## DaiCa

angelbaby said:


> heres a breeder who specializes in champagne and rare blue fawns known as lilac or silver LMAO ...
> in there own words "If it's a rare Champagne Pitbull and Unique Lilac Pitbull Color your after then you've arrived at the right site!!! Although Blue is the primary color that courses through our bloodlines; we at Family 1st Kennels specialize in the recessive color genomes that produce Fawn Blue Pitbulls, Tricolors Pitbulls, Champagne Pitbulls and the very Rare Blue Fawn Pitbulls also known as(Silver Fawn)or(Lilac) Puppies."
> 
> Family 1st Kennels - Main


Ok one thing I need cleared up, from the book on APBT it says they are a medium dog ranging weight 30 - 75lbs & "have even produced giant versions of APBT approaching 100lbs or more" ... would that still be considered normal? being 100lbs or more?

The site says _"extra large dogs weighing 100lbs_


----------



## Lua

Sorry off topic... -Whoa DaiCa another fellow Albertan? wicked! Where are you from?


----------



## angelbaby

DaiCa said:


> Ok one thing I need cleared up, from the book on APBT it says they are a medium dog ranging weight 30 - 75lbs & "have even produced giant versions of APBT approaching 100lbs or more" ... would that still be considered normal? being 100lbs or more?
> 
> The site says _"extra large dogs weighing 100lbs_


No APBT's dont get to 100lbs most likely what they have are american bullys { I havent looked at ped yet so would have to double check but most likely they are} BYB's still advertise there american bullys as APBT's for sales , as most people arent even aware that they are americn bullys or what an american bully is so they try and hype them off as APBT's because thats what the UKC papers say.


----------



## DaiCa

angelbaby - Ok thank you, that's what I've thought to be right. Because I had also seen someone on the forum say they've argued with someone telling them Pit Bulls are a medium breed & someone was trying to convince them they aren't. Actually the man at the pet store did the same to me when returning Dai Ca's food that contained chicken. I was gonna go else where for Blue Buffalo & the man kept saying they could eat large breed food & I said "then they aren't a real Pit Bull, they're a Bully" lol

Lua - Yes! Edmonton, where are you from? ^_^


----------



## angelbaby

even american bullys arent considered large breed dogs the majority of them are under 100lbs my girls sit around 60-70lbs at maturity some are even smaller then that. maybe some of those XL that are actually mixed with mastiffs and corsos could be considered large breed , but large breed is usually danes, mastiffs , st bernards ect .


----------



## Lua

I'm from Calgary! Sup with those crazy Vancouverans at the Stanley cup eh angel?  - yah I'm Canadian and said EH. So what! hehe


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

if a dog hits 100 lbs its either an american bully, bandogge, or a mutt. like other people have said purples just lilac or silver fawn, its just another way to make more money off the dogs.


----------



## rob32

DaiCa said:


> Ok one thing I need cleared up, from the book on APBT it says they are a medium dog ranging weight 30 - 75lbs & "have even produced giant versions of APBT approaching 100lbs or more" ... would that still be considered normal? being 100lbs or more?
> 
> The site says _"extra large dogs weighing 100lbs_


those 100+ lb "pit bulls" are mutts. there has been a lot of paper hanging going on for them to be registered as APBT. if it were up to me, those dogs wouldnt even be called bullies, just mutts. and i used to own a bully


----------



## DaiCa

Oh ok, so Bullies are still medium & if they're over, they're a mutt... lol ^_^

I wish people knew all of this. It's amazing how so many don't know. Heck even I'm still learning a lot! Even after all the books & research lol.


Hahaha EH... oh my. I love Calgary, especially DT ^_^ so pretty


----------



## ames

wow cool links on the dogs. pretty color. looks kinda faded but its not, interesting.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

performanceknls said:


> OMG I love this dog! Yeah I have said for a while I want a purple tri, BYB term or not that is a sexy dog!
> Females


rozay is a beautiful dog i think i just fell in love


----------



## rob32

DaiCa said:


> Oh ok, so Bullies are still medium & if they're over, they're a mutt... lol ^_^
> 
> I wish people knew all of this. It's amazing how so many don't know. Heck even I'm still learning a lot! Even after all the books & research lol.
> 
> Hahaha EH... oh my. I love Calgary, especially DT ^_^ so pretty


well, what i said was a bit too simplistic really. bully is basically just a term that was created to describe the "pit bulls" that were bred to look a certain way. in most cases its the short, big headed, muscular dogs. this look wasnt created by only breeding APBT to APBT, other breeds were used. however, its kinda tough to sell a mutt for 2000 bucks so they would just lie on registration papers and say they bred 2 APBT dogs. thats why you have all these huge "pit bulls" problem is, you have so many different shapes and sizes of bullies since no one can seem to get a breed standard straight for them. sadly, due in part to the bully breeding, the "pit bull" has just become a fad breed in many areas. this purple tri color dog is just another example, albeit a pretty one.


----------



## Eagle

DaiCa said:


> angelbaby - Ok thank you, that's what I've thought to be right. Because I had also seen someone on the forum say they've argued with someone telling them Pit Bulls are a medium breed & someone was trying to convince them they aren't. Actually the man at the pet store did the same to me when returning Dai Ca's food that contained chicken. I was gonna go else where for Blue Buffalo & the man kept saying they could eat large breed food & I said "then they aren't a real Pit Bull, they're a Bully" lol
> 
> Lua - Yes! Edmonton, where are you from? ^_^


You seem to be on a good path to learning about the breed. Keep getting stubborn with those that don't know jack, LOL. It is true, some APBT's have been known to get over 75 lbs, but these dogs are never used for breeding by traditional breeders. There's a saying, "The bigger they are, the bigger chance of being a cur."

About using large breed dog food, I'm not aware of any long term affects (I don't know what they might be), but using large breed food for a medium sized dogs can cause an overgrowth of loose skin, particularly around the neck. Also, they seem to get more of certain elements than needed. I learned this from somebody who used it on his dog, and he learned his lesson. Whether or not it may have the same effect on all dogs (I'm not gonna try it!), needless to say, I don't have to be a rocket scientist to figure out it is called "large-breed" for a reason.

BTW, that man better find himself another job, as he has no business in a pet store if he's trying to advise customers into buying the wrong products for their pets........:roll:


----------



## angelbaby

rob32 said:


> well, what i said was a bit too simplistic really. bully is basically just a term that was created to describe the "pit bulls" that were bred to look a certain way. in most cases its the short, big headed, muscular dogs. this look wasnt created by only breeding APBT to APBT, other breeds were used. however, its kinda tough to sell a mutt for 2000 bucks so they would just lie on registration papers and say they bred 2 APBT dogs. thats why you have all these huge "pit bulls" problem is, you have so many different shapes and sizes of bullies since no one can seem to get a breed standard straight for them. sadly, due in part to the bully breeding, the "pit bull" has just become a fad breed in many areas. this purple tri color dog is just another example, albeit a pretty one.


The american bully was not created using APBTx ABPT so whereever or whoever told you that doesnt know what they are talking about. They do have a standard for the breed as well its just there are breeders out there who say "they dont like show dogs" "they dont breed to standard they breed for themselves' or " Do you and ill do me " LMAO . Also someone commenting about bullies being curs now I can see that if they were APBT's but they are a seperate breed and not ABPT curs ,i believe a dog that looked like a APBT in the bully world would be considered a cur since it wouldnt fit the Am bully standard right? { not offending anyones dog just tryna get the point across to stop comparing} the purple dog is just a new fad , just as blue was a fad for awhile and how rare it was to have a blue dog LMAO Im sure we will see more purple dogs out there until everyone has one of them as well then maybe we will see the green pitbull, thats what im waiting for lol.


----------



## rob32

angelbaby said:


> The american bully was not created using APBTx ABPT so whereever or whoever told you that doesnt know what they are talking about. They do have a standard for the breed as well its just there are breeders out there who say "they dont like show dogs" "they dont breed to standard they breed for themselves' or " Do you and ill do me " LMAO . Also someone commenting about bullies being curs now I can see that if they were APBT's but they are a seperate breed and not ABPT curs ,i believe a dog that looked like a APBT in the bully world would be considered a cur since it wouldnt fit the Am bully standard right? { not offending anyones dog just tryna get the point across to stop comparing} the purple dog is just a new fad , just as blue was a fad for awhile and how rare it was to have a blue dog LMAO Im sure we will see more purple dogs out there until everyone has one of them as well then maybe we will see the green pitbull, thats what im waiting for lol.


read again. i said that bullies werent created by breeding APBT to APBT. and its really tough to make a case for there being a real standard in bully breeding when you have bully xl, pocket bully, ect....

as for a real APBT being called a cur in a bully show, that doesnt make sense to anyone who knows what "cur" means. by most common, dictionary meanings of the word it describes the bully breed perfectly, the APBT not so much.

honestly, i can understand the fad breeding to an extent. i am partial to mostly black dogs and red, red nose dogs. when picking a puppy, after everything else has been considered, i will let color help me choose a bit. i even think the blue dogs are beautiful and i was the proud owner of a nice looking bully/pitterstaff years ago.


----------



## pittylove77

performanceknls said:


> Here is the best "purple" tri I have ever seen and I want to steal her! lol
> http://www.americanironkennels.com/Jada1.JPG


wow this dog is really beautiful.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

rob32 said:


> read again. i said that bullies werent created by breeding APBT to APBT. and its really tough to make a case for there being a real standard in bully breeding when you have bully xl, pocket bully, ect....
> 
> as for a real APBT being called a cur in a bully show, that doesnt make sense to anyone who knows what "cur" means. by most common, dictionary meanings of the word it describes the bully breed perfectly, the APBT not so much.
> 
> honestly, i can understand the fad breeding to an extent. i am partial to mostly black dogs and red, red nose dogs. when picking a puppy, after everything else has been considered, i will let color help me choose a bit. i even think the blue dogs are beautiful and i was the proud owner of a nice looking bully/pitterstaff years ago.


Yes, there is a standard for the American Bully. The different classes are just amendments for HEIGHT. Each dog should still conform to the Standard class standard with height and age taken into consideration.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html


----------



## angelbaby

rob32 said:


> read again. i said that bullies werent created by breeding APBT to APBT. and its really tough to make a case for there being a real standard in bully breeding when you have bully xl, pocket bully, ect....
> 
> as for a real APBT being called a cur in a bully show, that doesnt make sense to anyone who knows what "cur" means. by most common, dictionary meanings of the word it describes the bully breed perfectly, the APBT not so much.
> 
> honestly, i can understand the fad breeding to an extent. i am partial to mostly black dogs and red, red nose dogs. when picking a puppy, after everything else has been considered, i will let color help me choose a bit. i even think the blue dogs are beautiful and i was the proud owner of a nice looking bully/pitterstaff years ago.


I know rob but in your 1st statement it seemed as if you were implying that people claim they were made from APBT x ABPT which I havent ever heard anyone say that. The reason they could be registered n the UKC is the UKC allowed am staffs to be registered as APBT even though the AKC wont allow pitbulls to be registered as Am staffs. the breed american bully was created using am staffs and UKC show style APBT's so there really shouldnt have been any wrong doing on the paper work , however Dave wilson has commented that OTHER breeders may have used other breeds in there lines and yes those people obviously hung papers and such. Some dogs especially the Xl's you can obviously see other breeds like corso in them.

I agree with you color plays a role in my pups as well , I bought my 1st girl based on color 1st { not a great way to pick a pup but I lucked out with her} But many people have prefrences and dislikes as to color and markings , Id take a purple dog anytime lol I love those colors.


----------



## gamer

angelbaby said:


> I know rob but in your 1st statement it seemed as if you were implying that people claim they were made from APBT x ABPT which I havent ever heard anyone say that. The reason they could be registered n the UKC is the UKC allowed am staffs to be registered as APBT even though the AKC wont allow pitbulls to be registered as Am staffs. the breed american bully was created using am staffs and UKC show style APBT's so there really shouldnt have been any wrong doing on the paper work , however Dave wilson has commented that OTHER breeders may have used other breeds in there lines and yes those people obviously hung papers and such. Some dogs especially the Xl's you can obviously see other breeds like corso in them.
> 
> I agree with you color plays a role in my pups as well , I bought my 1st girl based on color 1st { not a great way to pick a pup but I lucked out with her} But many people have prefrences and dislikes as to color and markings , Id take a purple dog anytime lol I love those colors.


All staffs go back to APBT not all bullies go back to APBT or even Staffs I have heard many people say they never crossed anything but apbt to apbt one guy even tried to convince me that Garner had a huge dog on his yard to this day. Of course I had to find out myself and no Garner doesnt have a huge dog on his yard. Some of these bully people are scammers and ruining it for others its sad.


----------



## angelbaby

yes Gamer your right there are alot of shady people and scammers ruining it for the breed. It is sad and until there is a change in the registeries it will continue and cause a lack of consistency in the breed. The people who say there is no crosses in bullys even apbt and am staff are not being tru to the history of the american bully. i talked to a breeder the other day of XL's and even he said there are corso's and mastiffs in there I was surprised to actually get an answer like that and from a breeder at that. So many deny deny and I dont know what the big deal is if its traits that are desired then why not own up to it especially if it was mixed so long ago , I dont think they should be mixing now I think the breed is established as such already but now its the fad breeders out there trying to make the new 'freak" or shortest or biggest its kinda a joke. If you want a huge dog get a presa or corso they are gorgeous dogs as is no need to mix to get them into bullys. As lauren said there is a standard just not everyone wants to follow it.


----------



## rob32

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yes, there is a standard for the American Bully. The different classes are just amendments for HEIGHT. Each dog should still conform to the Standard class standard with height and age taken into consideration.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html


yeah ive read that much about bullies at least to see what they consider a standard. having different variations of bully to me is contradictory to a standard in the first place. the extreme bullies dont even look to be the same breed of dog. we will just have to agree to disagree on this.


----------



## rob32

gamer said:


> All staffs go back to APBT not all bullies go back to APBT or even Staffs I have heard many people say they never crossed anything but apbt to apbt one guy even tried to convince me that Garner had a huge dog on his yard to this day. Of course I had to find out myself and no Garner doesnt have a huge dog on his yard. Some of these bully people are scammers and ruining it for others its sad.


bobby peru is kinda big. huge, no. some of those people do breed APBT to APBT, or at least they think they are. they might be able to convince me they didnt cross breed if those dogs actually looked like an APBT still. these bullies arent just a larger APBT, some of them look more like a corso or in some cases, an english bulldog. while i dont think all bullies are bad dogs and i still think some of them are nice looking, theyre on par with the labradoodle to me. not a real breed. hopefully some more responsible people can handle the breeding of them and try to keep this extreme fad breeding under control.


----------



## gamer

angelbaby said:


> yes Gamer your right there are alot of shady people and scammers ruining it for the breed. It is sad and until there is a change in the registeries it will continue and cause a lack of consistency in the breed. The people who say there is no crosses in bullys even apbt and am staff are not being tru to the history of the american bully. i talked to a breeder the other day of XL's and even he said there are corso's and mastiffs in there I was surprised to actually get an answer like that and from a breeder at that. So many deny deny and I dont know what the big deal is if its traits that are desired then why not own up to it especially if it was mixed so long ago , I dont think they should be mixing now I think the breed is established as such already but now its the fad breeders out there trying to make the new 'freak" or shortest or biggest its kinda a joke. If you want a huge dog get a presa or corso they are gorgeous dogs as is no need to mix to get them into bullys. As lauren said there is a standard just not everyone wants to follow it.


I have seen a nice change though in just the last year seem that some breeders are getting a constant look. I have to give props to those breeders doing the right thing by the new breed.


----------



## Trapboi103

I got my info and more. lol thanks everybody who commented and gave there opinions....Appreciate that!


----------



## Old_Blood

It's nothing special. I've never heard of purple, usually called lilac. It is simply a dog w/ red nose (liver) and blue nose (dilute) genes that causes the black coat/pigment to be "purple". In a tri its a dog w/ tan point gene as well. Lots of byb have been pushing it. That's their game. It's a dog w/ several recessive genes. It's not that common but as w/ anything they think rare bybs will intentionally breed for it making a hugely popular. What will they move onto next.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

rob32 said:


> bobby peru is kinda big. huge, no. some of those people do breed APBT to APBT, or at least they think they are. they might be able to convince me they didnt cross breed if those dogs actually looked like an APBT still. these bullies arent just a larger APBT, some of them look more like a corso or in some cases, an english bulldog. while i dont think all bullies are bad dogs and i still think some of them are nice looking, theyre on par with the labradoodle to me. not a real breed. hopefully some more responsible people can handle the breeding of them and try to keep this extreme fad breeding under control.


The dogs bred in the 90s were no doubt APBT x Am Staff (on the RE side anyway Gotti is a whole other story). They shouldnt look like APBTs because they're American Bullies. The hyped up Internet champs are the only thing people see. Here are a few REAL Am Bullies and good representations of what the breed is supposed to be.









CH Opha Mae









CH Karma









GR CH Ooh-Rah









GR CH RNK Gotti


----------



## foti

il start by saying i like the look of bullies
the female tri is beautiful if i found one i would buy it!

as for the commit about lrg dog food and pet stores advice lol i got pumped was told to feed my apbt pup lrg dog food when it was a pup she said large dog food help the joints for the fast growing lrg/heavy dogs but that she recomends it for pitbull owners as pits are very energetic and that they do better with the help of the lrg dog breed foods! 

about the excess skin around the neck! what else is there?
and with lots of exersise would you say the skin will go back to normal?


----------



## tribullpits

the term purple tri is stupid..
the dog or colour isnt..
and its not just back yard breeders breeding them.. 
otherwise they'd be everywhere and most of u had never heard of them til this forum started them..
they arent purple maybe get away with calling them lilac.. like some people call blues grey etc..
i have a litter at the moment of tri's including a blue fawn tiger brindle with tri markings.. champagne tri's and a liver tri.. 
these tri colours are just another colour of a great dog and have been around since the breed has.. but you dont see them everywhere so i guess this does make them more rarer then any usual markings or colours.. and in my opinion more desired and very handsome/pretty dogs..


----------



## Firehazard

Truth be told the "purple" look was before the "blue" and was refered to as "blue" .. the first "blue" performance dogs I seen was a catch dog video some of you know it  Those dogs looked purple... Refered to as a Seal variant by those in performance dogs and blue by all others .. 

Purple dogs are going to come up out of all the color breeding there is going on and fad colors and names to colors pop up like yesterdays news.. 

For instance the Bellon dog that is supposed to be a "game" "blue" is down from black dogs and obviously there was a dominate red gene that wouldnt dilute rather it compremised the black and they come out all intertwined and depending on the more of one color .. black, white or red .. depends on the hue or color we get or we think we see..

Look at the dogs on a greater detail and you'll see they don't have purple hair .. they have some sort of salt and pepper seal coat with black(diluted or not) red, and white hairs all together. 

IF there is a purple dog with purple hair and NOT intertwined primary dog colors red,black, and white (which variants provide the color scheme to the rest of the hair color diluted this and merged that).. WELL I would say thats breeding for the loss of pigment and something not good will surface.


----------



## Tyanne66

hello r theses dog really purple i saw a pic and they look like a tri coolored pit not much diffrent


----------



## SMiGGs

Just a tri colored pit, with some champagne color.


----------



## DirtyPana

Beautiful colors, but I hate that people twist words just to get more money and scam others out of their hard earned cash.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Firehazard said:


> Truth be told the "purple" look was before the "blue" and was refered to as "blue" .. the first "blue" performance dogs I seen was a catch dog video some of you know it  Those dogs looked purple... Refered to as a Seal variant by those in performance dogs and blue by all others ..
> 
> Purple dogs are going to come up out of all the color breeding there is going on and fad colors and names to colors pop up like yesterdays news..
> 
> For instance the Bellon dog that is supposed to be a "game" "blue" is down from black dogs and obviously there was a dominate red gene that wouldnt dilute rather it compremised the black and they come out all intertwined and depending on the more of one color .. black, white or red .. depends on the hue or color we get or we think we see..
> 
> Look at the dogs on a greater detail and you'll see they don't have purple hair .. they have some sort of salt and pepper seal coat with black(diluted or not) red, and white hairs all together.
> 
> IF there is a purple dog with purple hair and NOT intertwined primary dog colors red,black, and white (which variants provide the color scheme to the rest of the hair color diluted this and merged that).. WELL I would say thats breeding for the loss of pigment and something not good will surface.


im waiting for some one to start sending dogs to korea and getting glow in the dark and neon apbts and bullys to get injected with pigments and dyes just like they do to the neon fish


----------



## Firehazard

OH lord... now its been concieved~ :hammer: :rofl: you already know :rofl:


----------



## Mach0

stonerreakinhavok said:


> im waiting for some one to start sending dogs to korea and getting glow in the dark and neon apbts and bullys to get injected with pigments and dyes just like they do to the neon fish


Like mine?


----------



## Firehazard

Mach0 said:


> Like mine?


:rofl: hooray :woof: !!! Lets capitalize and charge :woof: 5k minimum .. LOL


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

exactly rare neon purple lol watch the cash roll in.


----------



## KMdogs

stonerreakinhavok said:


> exactly rare neon purple lol watch the cash roll in.


Pft way to be late wannabes! I gotz them Ultra - ULTRA Plush Rarities.. You want yo cash flo?? Try steppin to MAH lvl wit dem double purple ribbon Blue Noe Purp - Blue Tiger's str8 from RE HIM self yo. Gotz me a realz bulldog barks n moves n stuff. Certified FINEST mang tha where this ISH at dawgs.

PSHHHH... Neon Purps... Talk about 90's fad. I even had to buy a counter fo allz MAH $$$$


----------



## American_Pit13

tribullpits said:


> the term purple tri is stupid..
> 
> i have a litter at the moment of tri's including a blue fawn *tiger brindle *with tri markings.. champagne tri's and a liver tri..


Did you seriously just call the term Purple Tri stupid and then say you have TIGER brindle?????:hammer:


----------



## motocross308

dat cuz they cross bred wit tigerz


----------



## performanceknls

American_Pit13 said:


> Did you seriously just call the term Purple Tri stupid and then say you have TIGER brindle?????:hammer:


LMAO I saw that too, I was trying not to say anything! :rofl:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

American_Pit13 said:


> Did you seriously just call the term Purple Tri stupid and then say you have TIGER brindle?????:hammer:





performanceknls said:


> LMAO I saw that too, I was trying not to say anything! :rofl:


Omg you are both fired I was trying to be good


----------



## Firehazard

:rofl: hahahahaha! thats too much :flush:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

KMdogs said:


> Pft way to be late wannabes! I gotz them Ultra - ULTRA Plush Rarities.. You want yo cash flo?? Try steppin to MAH lvl wit dem double purple ribbon Blue Noe Purp - Blue Tiger's str8 from RE HIM self yo. Gotz me a realz bulldog barks n moves n stuff. Certified FINEST mang tha where this ISH at dawgs.
> 
> PSHHHH... Neon Purps... Talk about 90's fad. I even had to buy a counter fo allz MAH $$$$


foo you aint gott nuttin on dem phat head uv glow in the dark money print gator back pit bulls they poop gold bars


----------



## kitana&littleJasonmama

*Purple nose pits*

We have a puppy thats half blue nose and half red nose. We call him a purple nose because he has a purple tint when the sun hits his fur:thumbsup:


----------



## Princesspaola21

kitana&littleJasonmama said:


> We have a puppy thats half blue nose and half red nose. We call him a purple nose because he has a purple tint when the sun hits his fur:thumbsup:


This is serious?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty

kitana&littleJasonmama said:


> We have a puppy thats half blue nose and half red nose. We call him a purple nose because he has a purple tint when the sun hits his fur:thumbsup:


Before anybody gets on ya blue and red isn't a,type of breed of the Pit bull and it's Pit bull not pit fyi just to keep you out of an agruement

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

